# Plant preparation for emersed development



## LigouriRd. (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a tank that am tearing down on account of age and algae buildup. I drained it to just under gravel level and still have it covered and under the light to transition the plants to emersed. So far the Crypts, java moss and the stem plants (Bacopa/Ludwigia/Rotala...whatever they are) are transitioning well. The algae that was covering their leaves is dying off and disappearing. 

Before I transfer the remaining plants to a emersed grow-out setup, do I need to do anything to clean the algae residue off so that I do not transfer it to a new tank? Peroxide dip?


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

The best part of emersed growth is algae doesn't exist. If you trim the leaves which isn't required if you don't want to just make sure to leave at least 2-3 leaves on the plant. But in my experience with emersed growth is that the leaves with algae are gonna die off anyways as they are submerged form and they won't transition they will just grow new leaves in emeresed form. On a side note crypts emersed are awesome they grow so quickly!


----------



## LigouriRd. (Jul 14, 2010)

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Tattood is right. Most leaves die off, don't need to do too much to prepare plants for conversion. Just make sure the stems stay low to the moist ground so they don't dry out. Also, don't let the container get too wet. The water line should be at least 1 inch below the surface of the soil.

Here is a tutorial for how to set up emersed tubs. You might find it useful. Be sure to post pics of your setup at the end of the thread.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...inners-guide-starting-your-first-emersed.html


----------



## sotiris (Feb 11, 2015)

LigouriRd. said:


> I have a tank that am tearing down on account of age and algae buildup. I drained it to just under gravel level and still have it covered and under the light to transition the plants to emersed. So far the Crypts, java moss and the stem plants (Bacopa/Ludwigia/Rotala...whatever they are) are transitioning well. The algae that was covering their leaves is dying off and disappearing.
> 
> Before I transfer the remaining plants to a emersed grow-out setup, do I need to do anything to clean the algae residue off so that I do not transfer it to a new tank? Peroxide dip?


Check this out i took my plants and everything is ready to setup. You dont need to do something special but just to drop your plants on the top of the soil!





I will keep inform with new videos my channel!


----------

